# Screen protector



## jbmilman (Dec 14, 2011)

I have heard this device is not gorilla glass and that it is also heard it is some equivilent of that. I would really love to not run with my screen protector and im wondering if anyone has been doing so and can report how that has worked out for them.


----------



## Armada (Oct 13, 2011)

After an unfortunate drop and cracking of my screen, I applied the screen protectors distributed by Verizon. They're definately nice and don't even feel like they're there half the time. The do seem to accumulate gunk pretty quickly though. I'm often cleaning the protector off.


----------



## wutwutman (Feb 9, 2012)

I hate cases and screen protectors, as such I'm really meticulous about keeping my phone clean. But with the bigger screens (4" and up) I feel its crazy not to have a screen protector if for nothing but increasing the resale value by having a scratch free screen!


----------

